# 98 Classic Overhaul (lots of pics)



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought my 98 classic last spring and used it here in Georgia all summer. I liked the boat the way I bought it but always thought about what I would have done different. Well last November I took the gheenoe down to Lake Juliette to do a little striper fishing and quickly discovered I had a leak. A major one. After much thought and a few miller lites later I decider there was no better time than now (winter in Georgia) to rebuild the boat the way I wanted it. Special thanks to Southbound Chicken, Oswld, jdf5336, Frank, ZachMatthews, andrw7264, and Low Life. So here's the pics. 
The before picture
































































Future battery/anchor compartment


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks great! Just in time for the spring fishing season to begin.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Nice Work


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=pirate.gif] ARRRRGH!!! Lookin' Good...WTG! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

daaannngggg!!!!!! looks awesome man. you did a great job  she's a looker. what did you paint the exterior with?


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. I painted the outside with Interlux Perfection.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Thanks. I painted the outside with Interlux Perfection.


...as did i


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

that looks awsome man good job!!...wanna do the same with my 15 johnsen skiff add a rear deck, front deck, flat floor or deck but I wanna add a center consoule to mount all my electronics.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice work - can you please add more detail on how you mounted your electronics? I have a Classic with nearly identical setup (sans raised front deck) and will be mounting a fishfinder soon. Is that a cutting board? Please post some close-ups and let me know how you ran wires, etc.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

Since I didn't have a false floor to run my wires in I ran a 1-1/4" thin walled pvc pipe down each side connecting the rear deck to the front deck. 








The pipes allowed me to run wires from the switch panel back to either side of the boat.








On the bottom side of the pipe right behind the throttle I cut a small rectangle out with a dremmel tool. From there I could snake wires out that I needed for my electronics, hide them between the throttle and side of the boat and then under the dash.








Here's the finished product. (Almost finished I still need to dress up the wires) Yes that is a cutting board from WalMart. I think I paid less than $5 bucks for.
















Let me know if you need more detail.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Lots of ingenuity. I also like the cutting board idea, you joined the club!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

That turned out great Now slim it up!!!!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang...what a sweet ride! one day I'd love to learn how to work with fiberglass...maybe by then they'll invent a kind that won't itch!

Where did you get that large bow hatch? I don't believe I've seen one like that. I'm in the market for one, but some of the hatches that I've looked at have gotten torn up by customer reviews.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the extra pics...that helps out a great deal.

Again, very nice work - your boat looks great!
Dave


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the pictures and information. I too have a Classic and am in the process of installing a bobs machine shop variable manual jack plate. Can you tell me what in your experience for a 15" shaft motor, is the optimal height for me to install this jack plate. I really don't want to drill any more holes then I have to. Is your cav plate level or higher then the bottom edge of your transom?

Any help or suggestions would be great.


----------

